# Happy New New!



## jeneje (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everybody! Hope this year is filled with lots of gold, happiness and health for all. 8) 
Ken


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!

I'm starting my new year with moving into a new storage / workspace. Maybe I can even install a fume hood here. So far this year have been great!

I wish for a lot more success stories on the forum and I promise that this year I will read Hoke from start to finish!

8) 

Göran


----------



## Geo (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New year guys!!

I hope everyone has a great new year and remember to eat your blackeye peas today. The more you eat, the more money you will make this year.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! 8) 

Phil


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!!! Hope it's better than the last!

Tyler


----------



## pattt (Jan 1, 2014)

yes,

to all members a happy and healthy New Year :!: 

Pat


----------



## CBentre (Jan 1, 2014)

This place is starting to feel more and more like a family, happy new year everyone. Wishing everyone good health and a prosperous new year. Work hard and play harder......


----------

